# Bremont MB straps



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, 

I am looking for a replacement strap for my MB2 but didn't really like the current option from Bremont. So did anybody ever mount non Bremont strap to their MB series? I am curious on how it look without the curve. Please post pic from multiple angles if you have it.

Thank You


----------



## awildermode (Mar 23, 2015)

Are you looking for NATO type straps? Have you checked out gasgasbones.com?


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

No, just the leather strap. I am not sure if a non curve strap will work.


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

I managed to find a thread back in 2011 for a non Bremont replacement strap and it looked like I just need to mention the gap between the spring bar and the barrel so the strap maker can adjust the thickness of the leather. So it looked like I need to do some measurement. Unless anybody has the information handy. BTW, I can use some pics on these thread also.


----------



## sbessel (Mar 13, 2012)

I went through a few before I found my perfect strap. I tried the stock ones, and they just didn't work for me, I had a custom StrapSmith shark strap made, but the thread color was 'off' and it was just too thick to be comfortable and still look good.
I finally found a gentleman by the name of Aaron Pimentel that made an AMAZING stingray strap with matching thread. It is my current strap and it makes my MBII one of my more amazing watches. The color of the strap seems to vary between black/grey (the actual color selected) and blue, it has a shine to it so it reflects the other colors.


----------



## almondramanrao (Sep 23, 2015)

awesome thats one funky looking strap


----------



## good4nothing (Feb 4, 2011)

Rob Montana has made a couple of straps for me over the years including the one for my MB and I've always been very happy with his work.

TheStrapSmith - Custom Leather Watch Straps by Rob Montana


----------

